
DigitalOcean Layoffs (No Official Announcement Yet) - cepp
https://twitter.com/thinkshiv/status/1217942597739646982
======
kimjongcooks
And there won't be any official announcement either. 50+ people lost their job
yesterday.

~~~
leetrout
Really? Is there any other info you can share about groups affected?

------
aruggirello
[Little] more on this:

[https://techcrunch.com/2020/01/17/digitalocean-
layoffs/](https://techcrunch.com/2020/01/17/digitalocean-layoffs/)

------
leetrout
Interesting. Hot on the heels of Mozilla. I wonder if this is a sign of feels
like a pending recession (and maybe tech recession?).

